# Does fresh goat's milk really taste different from the store stuff?



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I've wanted goats, on and off, since I was about 12. Back then, more for cute pets, but now that I'm older, with a family of my own, I'm very interested in the fresh, raw, organic milk they can provide (plus, I still think they're cute). 

But, I've still never tasted FRESH goat's milk, just the store stuff, which has a distinct goat-cheese edge to it. I think I could get used to this, but I've read a few places that fresh doesn't have this edge; that it tasted as sweet and pure as cow's milk. So I'm bringing it to you pros, looking for some reassurance. Again, I would probably get used to it no matter what, but I'd like to be able to serve it to family and friends too.

Also, if there is a big difference between fresh and store-bought, do you know why this is. I've never had fresh cow's milk either; maybe that tastes totally different from store-bought.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Fresh goats milk is delicious :yum: Very creamy and a bit sweet. Very similar to cows milk, but you can tell (in a good way) it is not from a cow.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

The milk that you have tasted from the store could be mix of milk from several different breeds of standard size goats. The taste of goats' milk varies from breed to breed and even among different individuals of the same breed. The butterfat content varies as well which contributes to the differences in taste. Nigerian Dwarves are known for producing milk with the highest percentage of butterfat. Nubians have the next highest amount of butterfat on average. Many people say that the milk of both breeds is very good tasting. LaManchas, Alpines, and Saanens are other breeds you may like. Saanens tend to produce a lot of milk, but with the lowest butterfat content.

I have never tasted the milk from Toggenburgs or Oberhaslis but the article in the link below says that their milk is more "goatie" in taste and that Toggenburgs were specifically bred for the stronger tasting milk.

Before you buy any goats, you might want to narrow down your choice of breeds based on the butterfat content and quantity of milk that they produce. Do you want high or low butterfat? How much milk do you want? Do you want milk strictly for drinking, or do you want to make cheese? (Nigerians are small and don't produce as much milk as the standard size goats, but it is high in butterfat. Saanens produce a lot of milk, but the butterfat content is low.) Since taste is highly personal, see if you can locate some fresh milk from the breeds in which you are interested and decide what milk you like best. If you are going to buy a goat already in milk, find out if you can taste her milk first!

You may find this article informative: http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/choosing-a-dairy-goat-breed.aspx

P.S. There is a brand of goats' milk at the store here that tastes really sweet and not goatie. I know it's not all the same either.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

One reason that store-bought goat's milk tastes "goatier" than fresh goat's milk is that it's older. With our goat's milk, I notice that it tastes absolutely delicious for 4-5 days. After that, it doesn't taste bad, but it seems to start losing its sweetness. Since we don't pasteurize, I don't keep milk past a week unless I freeze it, but I know that some people love the strong taste, particularly in cheese, and will keep their milk longer before making cheese with it. 

Another factor in the taste of store-bought goat milk is that they usually ultra-pasteurize it. That is, they heat it above 275 degrees instead of the 165 degrees required for regular pasteurization. It keeps much longer that way, but it also changes the taste of the milk.

If you start seriously shopping for a dairy goat, ask the breeder to sample the goat's milk (or her dam's milk if you get a doeling). It's a good way to both sample fresh goat milk and help decide if that particular goat (or breed) is right for you.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I had been buying fresh goat milk from a friend when she decided after being blessed with 3 dairy doelings this year to sell me one of her Oberhasli's at a VERY low price. Now when she had this doe her milk was more "goaty" tasting than the whole time that I have had her. I also have a Saanen. Through my own experience and what I have been told by local old timers, a lot of the way your milk tastes has to do with your milk handling, how and what you feed them, how they are housed, and the goat. Most people will let you taste the milk of the goat you are buying. My goats are on a 16 % dairy pellet on the stand and alfalfa and pasture. There is no goaty taste and my Oberhasli has turned people who did not like goats milk into goat milk drinkers. Their health and management make a big difference. My Saanen has not freshened before, she is expecting her first kid (!!!!!) but I have had her mother's milk and I have had other Saanen's milk before and it is wonderful and plentiful! And they are just beautiful and sweet  Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have goat milk in my refrigerator that is close to 2 weeks old that still tastes sweet and like plain milk. Handling of milk, how cold your refrigerator is and what you feed all play a role. 

I also just made some cheese with 2 week old milk that I had to add extra salt because it didn't have enough flavor. No goaty taste at all which I want.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep...good stuff!! As Karen Said, getting it cold fast keeping it cool and also handling it gentle...
we milk our goats, stain it there in the barn into quart jars and place in ice water bath....milk is sweet, creamy and yummy...


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

caprinelivin said:


> I had been buying fresh goat milk from a friend when she decided after being blessed with 3 dairy doelings this year to sell me one of her Oberhasli's at a VERY low price. Now when she had this doe her milk was more "goaty" tasting than the whole time that I have had her. I also have a Saanen. Through my own experience and what I have been told by local old timers, a lot of the way your milk tastes has to do with your milk handling, how and what you feed them, how they are housed, and the goat. Most people will let you taste the milk of the goat you are buying. My goats are on a 16 % dairy pellet on the stand and alfalfa and pasture. There is no goaty taste and my Oberhasli has turned people who did not like goats milk into goat milk drinkers. Their health and management make a big difference. My Saanen has not freshened before, she is expecting her first kid (!!!!!) but I have had her mother's milk and I have had other Saanen's milk before and it is wonderful and plentiful! And they are just beautiful and sweet  Good luck!


 That's really interesting. In an older thread, Ni reported that the reason that Toggenburgs' milk tastes the way that it does is that the goats are naturally deficient in Vit. B. She said that you could improve the flavor by giving the goats Vit. B. Maybe your feed is providing something ( B or whatever) that they weren't getting before.

Another factor that can affect the taste (in a bad way) is having a buck nearby.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I should mention that if you have the ability to keep milk colder, it will keep longer than mine, like Karen said. Our fridge just doesn't get any cooler unless it actually freezes everything in it  When our Alpine kids in the spring, we might get a mini fridge just for milk.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Fresh goat's milk is the best at least tasting not the best for your waistline


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Studies have proven that whole milk is very good for your waistline AND your calcium levels. So....I wouldn't worry about that part of it. Studies are actually proving that a low fat diet is NOT good for you and you are better on it than a low fat, high carb. Anyway....

My daughter went from drinking store bought cows milk to drinking the goats milk with not a single comment on taste (and she is a PICKY eater). Taste will depend a LOT on what you feed and how cold your fridge holds the milk. I know a lot of people say you have to get into ice or the freezer within minutes....we don't and don't have a problem with taste. It can take my husband up to an hour or more to get milk into the house for straining and then we just put it in a plastic pitcher into the fridge. I know there is someone on here that will swear fat content is the determining factor in taste. I politely disagree and think it's feed. If you let your milk animals eat whatever they can find...the taste will be different from feeding them a "dairy feed". I can taste the difference when ours have a lot of alfalfa vs grass hay...I can taste the alfalfa. There is a huge difference in spring and fall (spring they get fresh greens and fall they move back to hay). Trust me....if you have wild garlic or onion in your pasture...you will find out how much difference feed makes!


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the great answers, everyone! I know my daughter will have no problem; she's just a toddler, and loves the goat keifer I bought at the store. It'll be what she's used to. I could adjust, but my husband... Well, I'm not sure if he'd adjust to "goaty."

I live in a semi-tropical area, where plants grow FAST, so was hoping to let them have a lot if browse instead of hay (the price of hay here is insane), and then of course some concentrate/grain mix yet to be determined. I keep reading that they prefer woody shrubs to grass, so that is what I was going to plant in the pastures, but I wonder if having more grass would make the milk taste better. I'm sure I'll end up experimenting some with the various plants that grow here. 

As far as breeds, selection here is pretty limited; a lot of Nigerian Dwarves, some Saanans, and Nubians, plus feral goats, and mixed of all of the above. I'm sure people have the other breeds here, but those are just what I see on craigslist from time to time. I'll have to see what is available when the time comes to actually buy. We have to get a human house built on our land first, then of course goat fencing and goat housing. So still in the planning/ dreaming phase right now. 

Thanks again! You are all so knowledgable and helpful!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope that this works out for you and your little girl gets to grow up on fresh raw milk, as mine did.
As to taste. There IS no comparison! I am not even all that careful with my handling and our milk is sweet and rich. Both the DH and I have lost weight switching to whole, raw dairy.
My very best milker this season is 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Saanen. I have tried to dry her off and she just won't quit!
Recently my grandson was visiting and seemed perplexed that the milk on his cereal did not taste like goat milk.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The stuff you buy in the store has been man handled, shaken, pasteurized and canned. I tried it once and almost puked. Fresh raw goat milk is awesome. I have had all breeds except Toggs, though I did have a Togg Alpine cross. Some lines of Toggs have stronger tasting milk, others do not. I have a friend who raises them and their milk is no different tasting than the rest of her Alpines, Saanen, Oberhasli and crosses. My Oberhasli's have sweet, high fat milk, not strong at all.

I found that if I shook the fresh goat milk to mix it up, it gets a funny taste after a couple of days. If I gently sort of swish it around in the jar, there isn't a taste issue. Shaking it is supposed to rupture the fat globules which release enzymes which cna change the flavor.

I have my bucks about 4 feet from the milk stand. The buck smell has not caused any taste change in the milk.

The secret to good tasting, long lasting milk is getting it strained and cooled as quickly as possible. Warm milk will grow bacteria, bacteria changes the flavor, even the "good bacteria" will cause a change.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

We just milk and store as soon as we can (within a hour) into the fridge. No complaints here and we have tons of raw milk buyers who haven't complained. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------

